# iPhone For Marine GPS



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> IS anyone using their iPhone for GPS coastal navigation?


You cant see it in the sun so it's useless unless its dark out. It's also too small to provide much in the way of detail and dangerous to try to hold the little phone while driving.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

When are they going to incorporate a smart phone into a GPS/fishfinder? Thought someone would have done that by now.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

eightwt said:


> When are they going to incorporate a smart phone into a GPS/fishfinder? Thought someone would have done that by now.


Sounds like a great opportunity for you to develop and fill the hole in the market.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I use mine for that purpose. I got a Matt screen protector to help eliminate the glare. You can also get a Ram mount to hold your phone


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I have a mount for my smartphone on the center console and I snap my phone into it as soon as I get on board. It’s great for checking weather, although a bit hard to see, and on speakerphone, I can be anywhere in the boat and the caller can hear me and vice verse.

I have used it for navigation in a pinch, but prefer the Garmin for that, plus the Garmin has a fish finder.

Also, being in the habit of snapping it in the holder first thing saved me replacing the phone when I fell overboard at the dock one day, my buddy than ran over to help was not so lucky


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment 77788
I have a Garmin on my 16ft skiff but the new 13ft Nano skiff I am outfitting will not have a dedicated GPS. Since I always carry the phone for emergencies and radar I am thinking why not use it for GPS. I don’t need it for navigation since I almost always have a local chart but if I am way back in the spartina marsh creeks and want to get back to the ICW or main channel it’s always nice to have the breadcrumbs.

Because I’m new to the areas I will be fishing, I don’t have the local knowledge I would otherwise have. Eventually I probably won’t need the GPS.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I do. I have an app named GPS HD by Motion X that gives many of the same functionalities as a dedicated GPS (with shortcomings noted above). I’ve never had a GPS before on a inshore boat, and I many use it to not miss turns in the dark.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

eightwt said:


> When are they going to incorporate a smart phone into a GPS/fishfinder? Thought someone would have done that by now.



http://www.raymarine.com/view/?id=11201

Dragonfly Wi-Fish does that. I have the dragonfly pro 5 and it has the same features for tablets and smart phones. Just found out it works with navionics app now. I have a quick detach phone mount on top of my TM I use as a second screen since my Dragonfly is mounted aft.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Only if you like being "Tracked like a RAT" !!!

Stand alone not that expensive and it does not "Know"
where you have been 

I don't have "honey holes" but I know people that get "Oh you have been here before may we suggest ..."


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I have tried to find a decent hand held GPS with no luck. Garmin has one but the screen is half the size of my cell phone.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I just heard about Florida Marine Tracks. Sounds like the next gen for inshore GPS.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I use mine all the time on my skiff.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't want Google and Zuckerberg stealing my trout holes.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

My iPhone would have a dead battery before I cleared the marina. At least when it was new it would have made it most of the way to wherever I'm headed.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

My phone is the only thing I use for a gps in my boat. I use it on a ram mount. You cannot see it well in the sun. But I am usually fishing very familiar waters, so I don't really depend on it. 
I am trying now to decide on a unit, that will fit in my boat, that supports FTM.


----------

